# Dads 1st coyote.



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

well this is my dad with his 1st coyote. he lives in souix falls and has never been out coyote hunting. Mom and dad came up for the day so dad and I head out at around 10am to see if we could get a coyote to come in for him. we get to our spot and I set up the coyote decoy and the FX5 and send out a couple interigation howls and with in 4 mins a coyote comes out of the corn field about 300 yds out..I give him another howl and down the trail he comes.. I told dad to get ready..he stops at 100 yrds and I told dad to squeeze the trigger.. :sniper: he squeezed the trigger and the ol' 22-250 hit its mark..I was very excited and my dad was grinning from ear to ear...thats awesome he says..it was a great time and 1 that neither one of us will forget for a long time come.


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

congrats on first coyote. Thats the one that sets the addiction. good luck in the future.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

coyoteman said:


> congrats on first coyote. Thats the one that sets the addiction. good luck in the future.


he did say that he now sees why I get so excited over this kinda hunting..I told him to come up anytime to hunt coyotes..


----------



## stonejs1 (Oct 14, 2008)

How do you do it? I have no idea what to do for coyotes. I have a brand new marlin 30-30 for coyotes but need some advice to be put in the right direction to getting my first coyote.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

stonejs1 said:


> How do you do it? I have no idea what to do for coyotes. I have a brand new marlin 30-30 for coyotes but need some advice to be put in the right direction to getting my first coyote.


well for starters I would rid myself of that 30-30..I would get something that is alot faster 204,22-250,223,222, ect.. I started by watching coyote hunting on tv and buying videos along with going out with someone that has coyoted hunted as well..you really need to pay close attention to wind direction if you are distress calling...if you are howling you dont need to pay as much attention to the wind....


----------



## stonejs1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Why wont my 30-30 work. It's a pretty fast gun and it's a lever action gun so i can shoot a lot of rounds off quick?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

dynarider68

AWESOME POST!

I always dream of the day when I can take my son out and call him in his first coyote.

Here you are doing that only reversing roles. You are taking the old man out and showing gratitude and paying him back for raising you and bringing you up. That is really something special. You can be sure he will remember that morning for the rest of his life!

Good work and give him a pat on the back from me.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

Fallguy said:


> dynarider68
> 
> AWESOME POST!
> 
> ...


Thanks Fallguy..I will give him a pat on the back...that is a day I will also remember for a very long time..


----------



## WIdawg22 (Sep 18, 2008)

Yep guys that's what it's all about, the memories! I still remember the first coyote I wacked. It's always a greater experience when you can go with a family member or a good buddy. +1 on taking any kid hunting


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

coyoteman said:


> congrats on first coyote. Thats the one that sets the addiction. good luck in the future.


 he called 2 days later and is wanting to go out over the thanksgiving holiday..LOL...hook, line, and sinker...LOL...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

That's great! What a great sport to enable a guy to get out, get some fresh air, and some exercise. A great activity for an older guy.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

What's up Fall Guy? Hey I finally took up hunting yotes seriously. We've been out 4 times and we've got 3 so far. All have been beautiful. I've tried loading the pics online but I can't seem to upload them. One had normal coloring (male) but 2 of them (male and female) were blond with orange mixed in. Their pelts were perfect. Thanks to FoxPro FX3, the JIB and Browning A-Bolt 22-250. Boy it's addictive.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

hey congrats on the succes yeah it is addictive.

The easiest way I think to upload pics is to put them on a hosting site (I use Village Photos), then I just put the link in my message and they show up. Lets see those dogs!


----------



## Hawkdriver3 (Nov 9, 2008)

This daddy got his first yote in the back yard a few days ago. Unfortunately it was a mangey thing. Does this mean all the yotes in the area are probably the same? Will they be better by winter so you can keep the pelt? Can my dogs pick up the mange?


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Nicely done! Having your dad get his 1st Yote with you. That's what it's all about right there :sniper:


----------

